
Spread of SARS-CoV-2 in the Icelandic Population - walterbell
https://www.nejm.org/doi/10.1056/NEJMoa2006100?cookieSet=1
======
marojejian
So my read of this is it lowers the probability that we have widespread
undetected infection and so are not closer to "herd immunity" than we think.
(unless Iceland is an outlier)

